
Maria Bartiromo speaks with Steve Ballmer - atularora
http://www.cnbc.com/id/40944174
======
netmau5
I liked this comment:

"We partner with them closely, really innovating around how you bring social
and search together. So the partnership, particularly with Bing and Facebook,
is really--we're really doing innovative things to help you when you go look
for something"

Search on Facebook is so unbelievable bad that it makes me wonder just how
full of it Ballmer is. I am constantly annoyed when I try to search for a
friend or message: half my results are completely irrelevant Bing items and
the other half seems like a SELECT random FROM facebookdb.random.

